# Witches Brew Scavenger Hunt



## ghosthunter79 (Aug 18, 2008)

Need some ideas from all the creative people on the forum! I have this idea for a scavenger hunt. About 10-15 items will be hidden around my city and each has to do with a witches brew theme. For ex.. I will hide "eye of newt", "wing of bat", etc etc... Just need some help coming up with clues to find them. I thought about doing an audio clue on a cd? any ideas for that? Also having people do word searches with hidden messages, cryptograms and so on. Any help on coming up with ways to make clues would be awesome!


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds like you have it under control. Go with what you described. I like the idea of word searches. Maby you could take a picture of the hiding place with just a hint of the actual location, like a cemetary and the name on the tombstone or a crypt or mausoleum.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Ghost hunter I am involved in geocaching which is a scavenger hunt based using a GPS. If you PM me I can help you to set this up.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

poems or a few short sentences to give hints to help the players find the next location. A set of pictures giving them a map to the next location, such as a main road, maybe a street sign with a distinctive house, and then an picture of the destination. CDs would be good as long as everyone has a cd player handy, maybe send out flyers beforehand so people know to have them.


----------



## DEE (Sep 1, 2009)

I did a scavenger hunt a few years ago and it was great. We made up Halloween type rhymes for the clues. All of my guests found everything.
I do like the picture idea though...hmm....


----------

